# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  язык, разредить и разрядить

## sperk

Привет! язык, разредить и разрядить
Буква "я" в слове язык, буква "е" в слове разредить и буква "я" в слове разрядить произносятся одинаково? 
Заранее большое спасибо!!

----------


## iCake

Язык - [ез'ык]
Разредить - [разред'ить]
разрядить - [разред'ить]

----------


## Soft sign

> Буква "я" в слове язык, буква "е" в слове разредить и буква "я" в слове разрядить произносятся одинаково?

 Да, большинство людей произносят их одинаково — так же как «и»: 
язык — [йизы́к]
разредить — [разриди́ть]
разрядить — [разриди́ть]

----------


## iCake

> Да, большинство людей произносят их одинаково — так же как «и»: 
> язык — [йизы́к]
> разредить — [разриди́ть]
> разрядить — [разриди́ть]

 If you say so you have a local dialect known as "Икающее произношение"

----------


## Soft sign

This ‘local’ dialect is the dominating one  ::    

> Иканье … в настоящее время является орфоэпической нормой русского литературного языка наряду с допустимым еканьем.

  

> Еканье характерно для многих среднерусских и ряда севернорусских говоров. В XIX веке было основной произносительной нормой русского литературного языка, однако начиная с конца века вытеснялось иканьем и в настоящее время *почти вытеснено* им, однако всё ещё является орфоэпической нормой. Еканье — одна из черт старого петербургского произношения, однако оно постепенно исчезает из речи петербуржцев.

----------


## iCake

> This ‘local’ dialect is the dominating one

 Maybe it's true but the only person I hear saying [йиз'ык], [разриди́ть], [пирив'ал], etc. is my grand-mother who is 86 years old.

----------


## Soft sign

iCake, а у вас [и] и [е] противопоставлены только в предударных слогах или в других безударных тоже? 
А насколько ваше произношение безударных [и] и [е] соответствует орфографии? Есть такие слова, которые пишутся через «и», а произносятся через [е] или наоборот? Как, например, вы произносите слово «пескарь» (которое этимологически «пискарь»)? 
В школе на уроках русского темы типа «правописание приставок пре- и при-» вам казались смешными?

----------


## iCake

*Soft sign*
А чего это Вы так обозлились?   

> А насколько ваше произношение безударных [и] и [е] соответствует орфографии?

 Ничего не могу сказать по этому поводу, так как не задумываюсь (впрочем как и все остальные люди) об орфографии слова, которое я произношу.   

> Есть такие слова, которые пишутся через «и», а произносятся через [е] или наоборот? Как, например, вы произносите слово «пескарь» (которое этимологически «пискарь»)?

 Я уверен, что Вы это и сами знаете, но все же скажу, что таких слов полно. (Миома [ме'ома], медведь [мидв'едь], река [рик'а], мешок [миш'ок], пескарь [писк'арь], прислать [преcл'ать], прикрепить [прекреп'ить] и т.д. пока не надоест (о, Господи, два слова с приставками "при-" и "пре-")) 
Но, лично я их произнесу:
[ми'ома], [медв'едь], [рек'а], [меш'ок], [песк'арь](как же так?), [преcл'ать], [прекреп'ить] 
Да, да, Вы правильно поняли, я "Екаю".   

> В школе на уроках русского темы типа «правописание приставок пре- и при-» вам казались смешными?

 Как я уже сказал, я "Екаю". Поэтому, мне «правописание приставок пре- и при-» не казалось смешным (спасибо учителям, научили как писать правильно). 
А теперь вернемся к моему первому вопросу: "А чего это Вы так обозлились?" 
Все что я сделал, чтобы Вас разозлить: 
1) Предположил:   

> If you say so you have a local dialect known as "Икающее произношение"

 Вы восприняли это как личный упрек и поспешили парировать:   

> This ‘local’ dialect is the dominating one

 2) Я частично согласился с Вами:   

> Maybe it's true

 3) Но добавил свое наблюдение:   

> but the only person I hear saying [йиз'ык], [разриди́ть], [пирив'ал], etc. is my grand-mother who is 86 years old

 Теперь попробуем разобраться, чем же я Вас разозлил. Было ли это предположение? Или же мое частичное согласие? Или же безобидное наблюдение? А может быть все сразу? 
Также прошу Вас заметить, что я не кинул Вам ни единого упрека и ни как не пытался выставить Вас неучем. Вы же сделали и упрек в мой адрес, и попытались выставить меня дураком в вашем сообщении выше. 
А все из-за какого-то несущественного различия между Вашим и моим произношением.

----------


## Soft sign

> А чего это Вы так обозлились?

  Да что вы! У меня и в мыслях не было злиться. Наоборот, мне очень интересно. 
Я всегда знал, что не умею выражать свои мысли корректно, и могу обидеть кого-то своими словами, даже не заметив этого, но чтобы настолько всё плохо было…   
Простите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Soft sign

Я уже боюсь спрашивать, но всё же спрошу:  

> Я уверен, что Вы это и сами знаете, но все же скажу, что таких слов полно. (Миома [ме'ома], медведь [мидв'едь], река [рик'а], мешок [миш'ок], пескарь [писк'арь], прислать [преcл'ать], прикрепить [прекреп'ить] и т.д. пока не надоест (о, Господи, два слова с приставками "при-" и "пре-"))
>  Но, лично я их произнесу:
> [ми'ома], [медв'едь], [рек'а], [меш'ок], [песк'арь](как же так?), [преcл'ать], [прекреп'ить]

 Я не совсем понял, что вы имеете в виду. Если вы произносите [мио́ма], [медве́дь], [река́] и [мешо́к], то транскрипции [мео́ма], [мидве́дь], [рика́], [мишо́к] к чему относятся? Так произносят какие-то другие екающие? У них другой диалект, или это зависит от идиолекта? 
Ещё раз прошу у вас прощения за моё катастрофическое неумение выражать свои эмоции на письме.

----------


## iCake

> Да что вы! У меня и в мыслях не было злиться. Наоборот, мне очень интересно.

 Очень надеюсь, что удовлетворил Ваше любопытство.   

> Я всегда знал, что не умею выражать свои мысли корректно, и могу обидеть кого-то своими словами, даже не заметив этого, но чтобы настолько всё плохо было…   
> Простите, пожалуйста!

 Вам не за что просить прощения, потому что я нисколько не обиделся.

----------


## Soft sign

> Очень надеюсь, что удовлетворил Ваше любопытство.

 Ещё нет  
Вы написали интересный список (миома, медведь, …). Я никогда ничего подобного не встречал. Можете поподробнее про эти слова?

----------


## iCake

*Soft sign*
Ну, что Вам еще сказать? 
Я (вставьте нужное Вам слово и успокойтесь). Хотите говорить [йиз'ык], [п'искарь] и т.д., то говорите на здоровье. Вам никто не запрещает.

----------


## Soft sign

Ну причём здесь «запрещает»? 
Ну что мне сделать, чтобы вы не воспринимали мои вопросы в негативном ключе?  
Меня нитересует, что вы имели в виду, когда написали:  

> Я уверен, что Вы это и сами знаете, но все же скажу, что таких слов полно. (Миома [ме'ома], медведь [мидв'едь], река [рик'а], мешок [миш'ок], пескарь [писк'арь], прислать [преcл'ать], прикрепить [прекреп'ить] и т.д.

 А конкретно: транскрипции, которые вы здесь приводите, отражают чьё произношение?

----------


## iCake

> Ну причём здесь «запрещает»? 
> Ну что мне сделать, чтобы вы не воспринимали мои вопросы в негативном ключе?  
> Меня нитересует, что вы имели в виду, когда написали:  А конкретно: транскрипции, которые вы здесь приводите, отражают чьё произношение?

 О, Господи. Очень, прошу, прежде чем что-то спрашивать, научитесь читать внимательно.   

> Originally Posted by Soft Sign  Есть такие слова, которые пишутся через «и», а произносятся через [е] или наоборот? Как, например, вы произносите слово «пескарь» (которое этимологически «пискарь»)?   Я уверен, что Вы это и сами знаете, но все же скажу, что таких слов полно. (Миома [ме'ома], медведь [мидв'едь], река [рик'а], мешок [миш'ок], пескарь [писк'арь], прислать [преcл'ать], прикрепить [прекреп'ить] и т.д. пока не надоест (о, Господи, два слова с приставками "при-" и "пре-")) 
> Но, лично я их произнесу:
> [ми'ома], [медв'едь], [рек'а], [меш'ок], [песк'арь](как же так?), [преcл'ать], [прекреп'ить] 
> Да, да, Вы правильно поняли, я "Екаю".

 Ваш вопрос, как минимум, не корректен. Список слов и транскрипций к ним - всего лишь ответ на ваш вопрос:"Есть такие слова, которые пишутся через «и», а произносятся через [е] или наоборот? Как, например, вы произносите слово «пескарь» (которое этимологически «пискарь»)?"  
А что бы быть предельно понятным, список слов и транскрипций - список слов, которые пишутся через "и", а произносятся через [е] и наоборот.

----------


## Soft sign

Кем произносятся?
Вы написали, что вы их произносите не так. А кто их произносит так?

----------


## iCake

> Кем произносятся?
> Вы написали, что вы их произносите не так. А кто их произносит так?

  

> О, Господи. Очень, прошу, прежде чем что-то спрашивать, научитесь читать внимательно.

  

> Но, лично я их произнесу:
> [ми'ома], [медв'едь], [рек'а], [меш'ок], [песк'арь](как же так?), [преcл'ать], [прекреп'ить] 
> Да, да, Вы правильно поняли, я "Екаю".

 Может быть те, кто не "Екает"? Нет?

----------


## Soft sign

Почему те, кто не екает, будут произносить [меома]?

----------


## iCake

> Почему те, кто не екает, будут произносить [меома]?

 Везде, есть исключения. Это одно из моих. Хоть я и "Екаю", но это слово я произношу [ми'ома], а не [ме'ома]. Скорее всего так, потому что я слышал это слово только по телевизору, а там его произносят как [ми'ома]. Слава Богу, что это слово я слышал только по телевизору, и всем желаю слышать это слово только по телевизору. Извините за тавтологию.

----------


## sperk

> Да, большинство людей произносят их одинаково — так же как «и»: 
> язык — [йизы́к]

 Предударный слог в слове язык имеет звук буквы "я"?

----------


## iCake

> Предударный слог в слове язык имеет звук буквы "я"?

 it's more common to pronounce the word *Язык* as езык than язык or йизык

----------


## Marcus

> it's more common to pronounce the word Язык as езык than язык or йизык

 Нет. Самое распространенное произношение изык, или йизык

----------


## iCake

*Нет. Самое распространенное произношение изык, или йизык* 
Ок. Вбил в поиске на YouTube "украинцы отменяют русский язык". Вот ссылки 6 из 6 попаданий (все на первой странице поиска) и везде говорят [ез'ык] 
1)Игорь Панарин о статусе русского языка в Украине - YouTube смотреть с 1:33
2)В защиту русского языка - YouTube смотреть с 0:20
3)Партия регионов Украины за русский язык - YouTube смотреть с 0:50
4)Битва за русский язык на Украине - YouTube смотреть с 0:05
5)Борьба за русский язык на Украине. - YouTube женщина скажет слово язык в самом начале.
6)Статус русского языка на Украине - YouTube смотреть с 0:20 
Я не отрицаю того, что большинство обычных людей, может быть, говорят именно [из'ык] и [йиз'ык]. Но мне кажется, иностранцу лучше говорить так, как говорят на телевидении

----------


## Marcus

> Но мне кажется, иностранцу лучше говорить так, как говорят на телевидении

 На российском телевидении говорят "изык/йизык". Так предписывает норма современного русского языка.

----------


## iCake

Хорошо. Пойду учить русский язык. Только вот почему по ссылкам выше говорят [езык]?

----------


## Aurelian

sperk, it was an ambush of grammar-nazis. Listen to me how is correct. 
Язык произносится как [язЫк], разредить произносится как [разредИть], а разрядить произносится как [разрядИть]. В русском языке можно последовательно читать буквы, и тогда получаются русские слова, которые будут всем понятны. Расхождение между написанием и произношением обусловлено незначительной натуральной редукцией, которую не стоит обозначать какими-либо правилами. Ясно ведь, что "молоко" требует большей мышечной нагрузки чем "малако". А "хлеб" и "лев" всегда скатываются к "хлеп" и "леф". Это естественно и без всяких правил. 
Разредить - это процесс количественного уменьшения плотности объектов. Разредить можно количество саженцев на грядке, деревьев в лесу, зубов во рту. 
Разрядить - это процесс снятия заряда. Это антоним к глаголам "зарядить" (батарею, конденсатор) и "снарядить" (это относится к оружию).

----------


## Soft sign

> Почему те, кто не екает, будут произносить [меома]?
> 			
> 		  Везде, есть исключения. Это одно из моих. Хоть я и "Екаю", но это слово я произношу [ми'ома], а не [ме'ома]. Скорее всего так, потому что я слышал это слово только по телевизору, а там его произносят как [ми'ома]. Слава Богу, что это слово я слышал только по телевизору, и всем желаю слышать это слово только по телевизору. Извините за тавтологию.

 По-моему, нам с вами нужен переводчик. Ни я вас не понимаю, ни вы меня.   

> Язык произносится как [язЫк], разредить произносится как [разредИть], а разрядить произносится как [разрядИть]. В русском языке можно последовательно читать буквы, и тогда получаются русские слова, которые будут всем понятны.

 Да, понятны. Но звучать будет странно. Да и самих русских, произносящих с редукцией, сложно будет понимать.   

> Расхождение между написанием и произношением обусловлено незначительной натуральной редукцией, которую не стоит обозначать какими-либо правилами. Ясно ведь, что "молоко" требует большей мышечной нагрузки чем "малако". А "хлеб" и "лев" всегда скатываются к "хлеп" и "леф". Это естественно и без всяких правил.

 Это естественно только для русских. Иностранцам, может быть, естественно произносить совсем по-другому.

----------


## Lena

Я где-то читала, что любой редуцированный гласный звук носит оттенок соответствующего чистого звука. До сих пор считаю, что нет более справедливого мнения по этому вопросу. Редуцированное "е" - это не "е" и не "и", а нечто среднее между ними, напоминающее "е", если этот звук произносит человек, знающий, какая *буква* на самом деле пишется в этом месте. Если он неграмотный, то, конечно, он может редуцировать гласную самым диким образом.

----------


## maxmixiv

> Я где-то читала, что любой редуцированный гласный звук носит оттенок соответствующего чистого звука. До сих пор считаю, что нет более справедливого мнения по этому вопросу. Редуцированное "е" - это не "е" и не "и", а нечто среднее между ними, напоминающее "е", если этот звук произносит человек, знающий, какая *буква* на самом деле пишется в этом месте. Если он неграмотный, то, конечно, он может редуцировать гласную самым диким образом.

 Exactly! По меньшей мере, в этом что-то есть. Не могу понять, как я сам произношу "язык", но там и не "и" и не "е".  Александр Иванов - "Велик могучим русский языка" Литературная пародия на В. Сидорова — Видео@Mail.Ru
@ 00:01:15

----------


## Shady_arc

> Я где-то читала, что любой редуцированный гласный звук носит оттенок соответствующего чистого звука. До сих пор считаю, что нет более справедливого мнения по этому вопросу. Редуцированное "е" - это не "е" и не "и", а нечто среднее между ними, напоминающее "е", если этот звук произносит человек, знающий, какая *буква* на самом деле пишется в этом месте. Если он неграмотный, то, конечно, он может редуцировать гласную самым диким образом.

 Строго говоря, в русском языке гласных звуков не сильно меньше, чем в английском, просто в русском большинство вариаций не являются смыслоразличительными, а обусловлены положением гласных (см. разницу между "А" в словах "мат" и "мять"). Редукция выражается не в том, что Е превращается в И или О в А, а в том, что пары Е/И и А/О становятся неразличимы, сливаются каждая в некий третий звук.
В телевизионно-актёрско-дикторском русском еканье и преувеличенные А там, где их быть не должно - это отголосок театрального произношения, которое моделировалось с произношению старомоскосковскоого. "Дощь" и "цветочак аленькай" примерно оттуда же. Сейчас пропадает даже из речи актёров. Даже немолодых. К слову, в приведённых видео я слышу тот самый неразличимый звук Е/И в слове "язык". В двух из них вообще произносится "изык" - что в очень быстрой речи вполне встречается (когда "й" рассасывается между соседними гласными). Тут есть небольшая хитрость с восприятием: в приставках "пре"/"при" звучание одинаково и может путаться. А вот сколько мы знаем слов, начинающихся не с Я ("янтарь"), не с Е ("еловый") а с ЙИ? Я ни одного не знаю, и если с ударной ещё можно найти (Йиша - Yeesha из Myst), то с безударной у меня фантазия кончается. Да и в середине слова нечастое сочетание букв. Соотвественно, любое слово с сочетание "йи" в начале автоматом записывается в категорию начинающихся с "я" или "е". Это не значит, что они так и произносятся. 
По-моему, первично всё же было произношение, потому что написание под него не раз подгонялось - пусть филологи меня поправят, но слова "есть" и "есть" писались по-разному (одно через ЯТЬ, другое через Е) именно потому, что когда-то давно произносились с несколько разным Е, но это различие исчезло, а ЯТИ продолжали заучивать наизусть. Спасибо и на том, что у нас нормативное написание более соотвествует современному произношению, чем устаревшая несколько веков назад английская орфография.

----------


## Lena

> Редукция выражается не в том, что Е превращается в И или О в А, а в том, что пары Е/И и А/О становятся неразличимы, сливаются каждая в некий третий звук.

 Так и я о том же.

----------


## Marcus

> Я где-то читала, что любой редуцированный гласный звук носит оттенок соответствующего чистого звука. До сих пор считаю, что нет более справедливого мнения по этому вопросу. Редуцированное "е" - это не "е" и не "и", а нечто среднее между ними, напоминающее "е", если этот звук произносит человек, знающий, какая *буква* на самом деле пишется в этом месте. Если он неграмотный, то, конечно, он может редуцировать гласную самым диким образом.

 Редукция гласных не зависит от грамотности.

----------


## Lena

> Редукция гласных не зависит от грамотности.

 Есть научные исследования на эту тему? 
Остаюсь при своем мнении: грамотный человек по-разному произносит редуцированные звуки, а именно: редуцированный “и” будет гораздо больше похож на “и”, а “е” – соответственно на “е”. Послушай, как звучат следующие пары слов.  
пр*е*красный – пр*и*ятный
пр*е*дугадывать – пр*и*знавать
пр*е*следовать - пр*и*близить
пр*е*зирать – пр*и*возить
пр*е*дел - пр*и*мер 
“Пр*и*ятный” гораздо больше похож на “пр*и*ятный”, чем на “пр*е*ятный”. Опять же, мое высказывание справедливо по отношению к грамотным людям. Неграмотным закон не писан.

----------


## Полуношник

Lena, в школе не просто так изучают правила правописания безударных гласных. Это из-за того, что на слух их различить невозможно. Если даже носители языка не могут их различить, то не требуйте этого от иностранцев, изучающих русский.  
Когда вы слышите новое слово, например, название лекарства, вы сразу на слух определяете, как оно пишется? Или все врачи неграмотные? 
Конечно, есть персональные особенности произношения. В каком-то старом советском фильме был персонаж, который говорил "счетчик", а не "щеччик". Но это был бюрократ: написано "счетчик", он и говорил "счетчик".

----------


## Aurelian

Даже если намеренно менять безударные "е" и "и" местами, всё-равно слова легко распознаются по ударной гласной и прилегающему к ней набору согласных. В контркультуре слова "приятный вкус" можно и так написать - "прейадтный фкуз".

----------


## Shady_arc

> Есть научные исследования на эту тему? 
> Остаюсь при своем мнении: грамотный человек по-разному произносит редуцированные звуки, а именно: редуцированный “и” будет гораздо больше похож на “и”, а “е” – соответственно на “е”. Послушай, как звучат следующие пары слов.  
> пр*е*красный – пр*и*ятный
> пр*е*дугадывать – пр*и*знавать
> пр*е*следовать - пр*и*близить
> пр*е*зирать – пр*и*возить
> пр*е*дел - пр*и*мер 
> “Пр*и*ятный” гораздо больше похож на “пр*и*ятный”, чем на “пр*е*ятный”. Опять же, мое высказывание справедливо по отношению к грамотным людям. Неграмотным закон не писан.

 Научные исследования есть, и статьи пишутся (например, http://danefae.org/danefae/ufa07.pdf или http://www.bu.edu/linguistics/UG/bar...ssian%20VR.pdf), просто на интересующую вас тему они наверняка датируются бородатыми безынтернетными годами. 
Речь идёт о современном русском произношении со стандартным московским выговором. Я не знаю, о каком именно варианте произношения говорите вы - я только о своём. Грамотность тут не при чём, просто произношение так устроено. Различие "Е" в "предугадывать" и "И" в "признавать" не соответствует реальному положению вещей - безусловно, так позволительно говорить несложному речевому синтезатору, но живой носитель языка (опять же, с московским/питерским произношением) говорит не так (современные речевые синтезаторы, впрочем, тоже). Есть и Еканье, и Оканье, и даже Яканье ("смятана"), о которых не будучи ни носителем соотвествующего акцента, ни лингвистом, я не берусь судить: слышал не достаточно.
Есть и сибирский акцент (Иркутск, Омск, Новосибирск, Томск, Екатеринбург.. наверняка у вас есть там знакомые), в котором безударные А/О редуцируются совсем сильно, почти в Ы.

----------


## Aurelian

Эталон русского языка всегда задавали классическая литература и дикторы телевидения. Отличительной особенностью русского языка всегда являлась его однородность на столь обширной территории, так что давайте беречь это качество. А все эти масковские/питерские/сибирские диалекты не стоит даже систематизировать, т.к. не представляют собой культурной ценности. Слова "предугадывать" и "признавать" произносятся как [предугАдывать] и [признавАть], а тот, кто говорит иначе - или стебается, или у того с дикцией не в порядке.

----------


## Lena

> Слова "предугадывать" и "признавать" произносятся как [предугАдывать] и [признавАть], а тот, кто говорит иначе - или стебается, или у того с дикцией не в порядке.

 O, это гораздо ближе к моей точке зрения, хотя моя не такая радикальная. Редукция, как ни крути, имеет место в речи, ее нельзя отрицать.

----------


## Marcus

> O, это гораздо ближе к моей точке зрения, хотя моя не такая радикальная. Редукция, как ни крути, имеет место в речи, ее нельзя отрицать.

 Если я скажу, что это, Лампада опять будет ругаться.

----------


## Shady_arc

> Эталон русского языка всегда задавали классическая литература и дикторы телевидения. Отличительной особенностью русского языка всегда являлась его однородность на столь обширной территории, так что давайте беречь это качество. А все эти масковские/питерские/сибирские диалекты не стоит даже систематизировать, т.к. не представляют собой культурной ценности. Слова "предугадывать" и "признавать" произносятся как [предугАдывать] и [признавАть], а тот, кто говорит иначе - или стебается, или у того с дикцией не в порядке.

 Речь идёт не о диалектах, а о произношении. Культурной ценности оно, может, и не представляют, зато представляет собой сложившуюсь реальность.
Собственно, - сюрприз - а у дикторов рязанский говор что ли? Я потому и ссылаюсь на московское/питерское произношение, потому что к нему имеют доступ не только москвичи и питерцы. Это именно тот вариант, который мы слышим на телевидении, в театрах и в кино. Впрочем, оказавшись на вокзале в Перми или Тюмени, легко заметить отличия в акценте у женщин, объявляющих поезда. Полагаю, дикторов с дефектами речи, там не набирают, да? Уверен, в Харькове звучание речи тоже отличается - что, впрочем, не мешает пассажирам, понимать куда им идти. 
К тому же, это может быть важно, когда культурная ценность ээ.. попадает в производство. Возьмём, скажем, "Метро 2033" - известная украинская игра, действие которой происходит в московском метро, но всё-таки, актёры для всех персонажей - украинцы. По-моему, они справились: у основных персонажей речь нейтральная, ухо не цепляется за какие-либо региональные особенности. Чего нельзя было бы сказать, если бы ВСЕ до единого из жителей тоннелей говорили, как украинцы.

----------


## maxmixiv

> ...........
> Есть и сибирский акцент (Иркутск, Омск, Новосибирск, Томск, Екатеринбург.. наверняка у вас есть там знакомые), в котором безударные А/О редуцируются совсем сильно, почти в Ы.

 Чёёёё?  :: 
Надеюсь, это не так. 
Когда я был маленький, то слышал патриотическую версию, что, мол, дикторов на центральное телевидение набирают в Сибири, ибо только там можно найти такую правильную речь.   Наконец сбываются усе мячты
Ну, Зайетц, пагади

----------

